# Alleviate IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Alleviate IBS*







View in iTunesPrice: $4.99Category: MedicalUpdated: Jan 11, 2011Current Version: 1.41.4 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 22.8 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: Paul Mackinnon© 2010 Donald MackinnonRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later*Description*Irritable Bowel SyndromeUntil a couple of decades ago, IBS had only ever been treated with conventional medicine. Then in the early nineteen eighties, psychology based trials were introduced, including hypnotherapy, on the premise that the problem, although not psychological in origin, could be reached through the mind.  For IBS suffers this was the breakthrough. Whereas before, in conventional clinical trials, results had hardly bettered the law of averages, with hypnotherapy, significant, immediate and consistent improvements in the condition of more than eighty percent of participants became the norm.And because of the nature and application of hypnosis, involving no drugs or surgery where only the patients own will was utilised (hypnosis being essentially self hypnosis) it was also completely safe and convenient. Now with internet technical advances allowing personal individual downloads, it has become even more cheaper and convenient - a truly 21st Century answer to an age old problem! Mr Mackinnon, a long-time clinical hypnotherapist, realised that rapid developments on the internet had made it possible for the dissemination of safe and effective hypnotherapy via this new medium.


----------

